# Grilled Chicken Breast with Bacon



## Ol-blue (Nov 7, 2007)

The peach sauce along with the smokey flavor of the bacon gives this chicken such a great flavor. Make sure you let the peach sauce caramelize some when grilling the chicken on the BBQ for an added flavor.
Enjoy! Debbie

Grilled Chicken Breast With Bacon







4 to 6 CHICKEN BREASTS; Boneless Skinless.
1/4 cup(s) KETCHUP
1/3 cup(s) PEACH PRESERVES
1/4 cup(s) BROWN SUGAR
1 tablespoon(s) WORCESTERSHIRE SAUCE
1/2 teaspoon(s) GARLIC; Minced.
4 to 6 slice(s) BACON; One For Each Breasts.
4 to 6 TOOTHPICKS; Soaked In Water For 10 Minutes.
_____

In a small bowl mix together ketchup, peach preserves, brown sugar, Worcestershire sauce and garlic together.
Wrap each breast with a slice of bacon, using toothpicks to hold bacon.
Place chicken on an oiled grill over medium heat, cooking chicken until chicken is almost done.
Coat chicken with peach sauce mixture; grill about 5 minutes or until sauce has caramelized; turn chicken over and apply more sauce and continue cooking for another 5 minutes or until sauce has caramelized on the chicken.
Remove toothpicks before eating.
_____


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 8, 2009)

Loods delicious!


----------

